# SD card not working



## virgosun (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi all, 
I have a problem with my sdcard, it works on Windows and Linux, but not probed by the system and I can not mount it.
I am not sure if it is ses0 because I have a FAT partition on it but not shown by gpart(8)

```
# camcontrol devlist
<TOSHIBA MQ01ABF050 AM0B1J>        at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8E1 1.00>      at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)
<AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,ses0)

 # gpart show
=>       63  976773105  ada0  MBR  (466G)
         63       1985        - free -  (993K)
       2048     716800     1  ntfs  (350M)
     718848  308402176     2  ntfs  (147G)
  309121024  616445952     3  ntfs  (294G)
  925566976         44        - free -  (22K)
  925567020   50331582     4  freebsd  [active]  (24G)
  975898602     874566        - free -  (427M)

=>       0  50331582  ada0s4  BSD  (24G)
         0  46137344       1  freebsd-ufs  (22G)
  46137344   4194237       2  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
  50331581         1          - free -  (512B)

root@Global_Travelers:/usr/home/virgosun #
```
Please help.
Thanks
Sun


----------



## SirDice (Oct 16, 2015)

You can't look at the partition table if the whole card isn't detected. Unplug it and run `tail -f /var/log/messages`. Then plug it back in. Post any and all messages that appear.


----------



## virgosun (Oct 16, 2015)

I unplugged the card then replugged it, and this is the message:


```
$ tail -f /var/log/messages
Oct 16 23:03:45 Global_Travelers kernel: info: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
Oct 16 23:03:45 Global_Travelers kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
Oct 16 23:03:45 Global_Travelers kernel: info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
Oct 16 23:03:45 Global_Travelers kernel: fbd0 on drmn0
Oct 16 23:03:45 Global_Travelers kernel: VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
Oct 16 23:03:45 Global_Travelers kernel: info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
Oct 16 23:03:47 Global_Travelers kernel: error: [drm:pid862:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 14000000, was 12000000
Oct 16 23:08:03 Global_Travelers kernel: error: [drm:pid862:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy: GEN6_RP_INTERRUPT_LIMITS expected 00070000, was 14000000
Oct 16 23:08:21 Global_Travelers kernel: pid 966 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
Oct 16 23:08:26 Global_Travelers kernel: pid 967 (chrome), uid 1001: exited on signal 11
```


----------



## mav@ (Oct 16, 2015)

Those messages are related to video, not to SD.  And ses0 device is not related -- it is enclosure control device, that is typically not even wired anywhere on most systems.

Make sure that you have sdhci driver loaded.


----------



## virgosun (Oct 17, 2015)

You are right, the SD card controller is not recognized by the system.  In Windows 10, it is loaded as PCI device bus 03, irq -8, mem f7c00000-f7c0ffff.  Meanwhile, `pciconf -lv` cannot identify the SD card
where to get driver for it.  Please help.


```
none2@pci0:3:0:0: class=0xff0000 card=0x202f1043 chip=0x528610ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'

$  pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x01548086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x01568086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x201f1043 chip=0x1e318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x201f1043 chip=0x1e2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e108086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:    class=0x060400 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e128086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e168086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x201f1043 chip=0x1e268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e5e8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x13dd1043 chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
ral0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0xe054105b chip=0x53901814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    device     = 'RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe'
    class      = network
none2@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0xff0000 card=0x202f1043 chip=0x528610ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
re0@pci0:3:0:2:    class=0x020000 card=0x012310ec chip=0x813610ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
$
```


----------

